# Need help with a new shift knob...



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

I want to get a new shift knob to replace another aftermarket knob I have on my Se-R already. The one that i have rattles (it was an LED) and keeps falling off the post. I keep tightening it, but no luck. I was wondering if anyone knew of a good brand or type of knob that would work on my car. I had a universal fit, but that keeps comin off.. Is there an aftermarket knob made just for the 200sx. Please let me know. THANKS!!


----------



## Froz3n00 (Oct 24, 2003)

i have a sparco, it works good


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

heres the info you need right here:
i bought a cheesy universal knob to start off with as well. then another. i ordered the third one, a nice chrome knob with c/f accents, with actual threads instead of the 3 allen screws i'd been dealing with on universals. it was supposed to fit the nissan threading but it didn't. (i had searched hardcore on line as well, to no avail) i was left with an expensive knob. got a dye and rethreaded the stick to the same threading on the knob and tightened it on. perfect of course, and i cut a couple inches off the stick as well. that's what i did, and a advise you do the same. it really opens up your options when it comes to looking for aftermarket shift knobs. :thumbup: hope this helps.

btw: the rethreading things was less than $5 very cheap and easy to do!!!


----------



## NismoSERTurbo (Mar 19, 2003)

i have the Gredy Trust Aluminum shift knob. It all metal and has the 5 speed trnny design on top. they have them at Nopi.com buti wouldsuggest trying to find it somewhere else.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

JB Weld it!


----------



## ryanlucas13 (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I might have to look for a knob that screws on...if I see one i like. I have not seen any aftermarket ones with threads in them though. DO you know where I could find some like it. If not I might just have to JB Weld it!! lol  Thanks for the info guys !!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

you may want to look for a maxima or altima shift knob, I got a black leather one off of a maxima, it looks good and feels good nad only cost me 6 bucks.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i flipped through the catalogues at my local rice-shop till i found one with threads. theres quite a few. i think i've seen some threaded ones in the cartoys selection as well.
can't beat dryboys $6 deal though!


----------



## s_olinger (Jul 12, 2002)

hey spend 150 bucks and get the B&M short throw shift kit and it comes w/ a nice silver "B&M" shift knob.  the kit works great and install is about 30min. heres another idea shouldnt the NISMO shift knobs screw right on.


----------

